# Dometic fridge - help!!



## TeleMan (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi – Can anybody help me with a technical query with a Dometic LM 7361 fridge.

The problem started September last year when the gas side intermittently wouldn’t work. There was no flame at switch on, although the spark was evident. We took it to our nearest approved service centre who replaced the gas burner and charged over £100. 

The motorhome was used only sparsely over the winter, and, apart from one day (when it worked OK), was always on an electrical supply.

When we set off for France/Spain in late March the identical fault occurred at our pre ferry stop and I rang the dealer but he was very unsympathetic and said because of the time it would have to be treated as a different fault!

In Spain I was helped by a friend who diagnosed that the gas valve was not opening so on my return to the UK I obtained a replacement and replaced the part (£111 they certainly know how to charge) but there was no change.

So that is the background now to my query. It basically leaves me an electronic fault with 2 possible scenarios, either the ignition unit (£88) that drives the gas valve or the circuit control board (£164) are faulty. These two are connected by a thin 3 core cable. To help me diagnose which is to blame can anybody tell me what voltages should be present on these when switched to gas. Or can anybody help with an engineer’s service manual? Or any other help or suggestions greatly appreciated.

Dometic refuse to speak to me, only referring me back to the original agent. I am very reluctant to return there.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Undo everything from the pipeline and try the gas with nothing to impede flow. If you have no flow much the problem is up line. If good flow then you know the parts replaced should be good so the problem is jet or venturi.


----------



## TeleMan (Apr 1, 2009)

Should have said that gas is def present at input to gas valve. 

Also on bench test the old valve will open with small voltage applied to it.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a look on the dometic web site, find a service agent local to your self, there may even be a mobile agent, that will do the work at you home.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know if its a related matter but our dometic fridge/freezer is 3 way. On Auto it runs on 12v when driving along and if you go on EHU it switches over automatically to 240v operation. If however you go off hook-up you need to switch the fridge/freezer off and then back on in order to get it to work on gas. This has stumped me a few times as I have scratched my head as to why it wouldn't work. Luckily I have the manual and this is the correct operation to run on gas.


----------



## Holli (Jun 8, 2012)

TeleMan said:


> I rang the dealer but he was very unsympathetic and said because of the time it would have to be treated as a different fault!


Hmm, i'm sure some would like to know which Dealer ? Sounds like one to avoid apparently.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Bump...for the Weekend techies 8)


----------

